# Nailing the diet - Complex breakdown



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm currently following Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strengthand it's coming along nicely. However I think I'd benefit from improving mydiet. My goal isn't so much about bulk, more about strength. I feel with my current diet however that I'm not really eating towards my goals. At the moment I try to eat every 3-4 hours, include as much protein as Ican and that's that. I have 1 MyProtein Impact Whey shake in the morning, 1after training and 1 Milk Smooth Protein shake before bed. This is ok and I'mimproving, unfortunately my belly is improving faster than anything else. Ifeel it's time I bring a bit more science to the table.

So I'm 65kg with 8% body fat, worked out that my BMR is 1642.My BMR + activity factor is 2544. So according my recently acquired knowledge fora clean bulk I should be at 2925 calories a day to bulk. In basic terms I want20% fat, 40% carbs and 40% protein. That's 585 cals fat, 1170 cals carbs, 1170cals protein. Which makes 65g fat, 292.5g carbs, 292.5 protein.

Today's diet was fairly typical for a day off work, day inthe gym.

*8:30am*

50g Rice crispies - 192 cals, 0g fat, 42g carbs, 3g protein.

150ml semi-skimmed milk - 75 cals, 2.7g fat, 6.2g carbs 5.4gprotein.

1 clementine - 35 cals, 0g fat, 9g carbs, 1g protein.

MyProtein Impact whey - 98 cals, 1.7g fat, 1.5 carbs , 20gprotein.

*11am *

3 boiled eggs - 231 cals, 15g fat, 3g carbs, 18g protein.

1 slice of wholegrain bread - 69 cals, 1g fat, 11g carbs, 3gprotein.

*12pm*

Workout lasting 50 mins

*1pm*

MyProtein Impact whey - 98 cals, 1.7g fat, 1.5 carbs , 20gprotein.

*2pm*

1 roast chicken breasts - 386 cals, 16g fat, 0g carbs, 58gprotein.

125g rice- 215 cals, 1g fat, 48g carbs, 4.6g protein.

*5:30pm*

1 grilled chicken breast - 360 cals, 2g fat, 0g carbs, 54gprotein.

Boiled baby potato's - 235 cals, 0g fat, 55g carbs, 6gprotein.

Sweetcorn - 9 cals, 0g fat, 2g carbs, 0g protein.

*8:30pm*

Ham - 100 cals, 2.5g fat, 1.4g carbs, 18g protein.

2 slicse of wholegrain bread no butter - 138 cals, 2g fat, 22g carbs, 6g protein.

1 clementine - 35 cals, 0g fat, 9g carbs, 1g protein.



*10:30*

MyProtein Milk Smooth Protein - 111 cals, 0.5g fat, 2gcarbs, 25g protein.

*Totals*

Calories - 2387

Fat - 45g

Carbs - 213g

Protein - 243

Obviously I'm short on everything. I think the first andlast meals are the culprits. My excuse is I get up with a toddler and 2 catswho all immediately want my attention. So if I don't grab some cereal with the littlegirl I kind of miss my chance to eat anything at all. And as for the last meal,well I'm being lazy and can't be assed to cook.

I'm thinking cottage cheese for the last meal, any otherequally simple things? Any super quick breakfast ideas?

I put a lot of graft into this post so I would love somegood answers from clever people.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh and reps to anybody who can spot any mistakes.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

8:30am

50g Rice crispies - 192 cals, 0g fat, 42g carbs, 3g protein. REPLACE WITH OATS

150ml semi-skimmed milk - 75 cals, 2.7g fat, 6.2g carbs 5.4gprotein.

1 clementine - 35 cals, 0g fat, 9g carbs, 1g protein.

MyProtein Impact whey - 98 cals, 1.7g fat, 1.5 carbs , 20gprotein.

11am MAKE THIS AT 10.30

3 boiled eggs - 231 cals, 15g fat, 3g carbs, 18g protein.

1 slice of wholegrain bread - 69 cals, 1g fat, 11g carbs, 3gprotein.

SWAP BOILED EGGS TO MORNING AND ADD THE RICE CRISPIES/OATS HERE (WOULD RECCOMEND MORE CARBS PRE WORKOUT)

12pm

Workout lasting 50 mins

1pmIF YOU CAN MAKE A SHAKE HAVE THIS STRAIGHT AFTER WORKOUT

MyProtein Impact whey - 98 cals, 1.7g fat, 1.5 carbs , 20gprotein.

2pm ALL IS FINE HERE

1 roast chicken breasts - 386 cals, 16g fat, 0g carbs, 58gprotein.

125g rice- 215 cals, 1g fat, 48g carbs, 4.6g protein.

5:30pm AGAIN SEEMS FINE

1 grilled chicken breast - 360 cals, 2g fat, 0g carbs, 54gprotein.

Boiled baby potato's - 235 cals, 0g fat, 55g carbs, 6gprotein.

Sweetcorn - 9 cals, 0g fat, 2g carbs, 0g protein.

8:30pm AGAIN SEEMS FINE

Ham - 100 cals, 2.5g fat, 1.4g carbs, 18g protein.

2 slicse of wholegrain bread no butter - 138 cals, 2g fat, 22g carbs, 6g protein.

1 clementine - 35 cals, 0g fat, 9g carbs, 1g protein.

10:30

MyProtein Milk Smooth Protein - 111 cals, 0.5g fat, 2gcarbs, 25g protein.

ADD IN COTTAGE CHEESE IF YOU CAN HERE (COTTAGE CHEESE IS A SLOW DIGESTING PROTEIN HAS CASIEN IN IT)

Totals

Calories - 2387

Fat - 45g

Carbs - 213g

Protein - 243

see how you get on with that many cals, but more strength= more weight and muscle

more food and size willl see you strength

am not that clever but reps will do nicely


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank mate. Reps if you can answer why on this diet with training my belly grows faster than anything else?


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe your carb sensitive

Try changing the carbs to slow digesting ones such as sweet potatos and whole grain bread to brown rice


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

What is it with the bloody bro science.....

OP, you've done well figuring out what macro's you need, just focus on hitting those targets day in day out, don't plague yourself with having to stick to a set number of meals each day, just get the food in and the gains will come.

Eat a varied diet, don't stick to one or two sources of Protein/Cabs/Fat, mix it up, make nice meals, no boring bland meals that do nothing for your motivation. Eat junk now and then as well.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I know I got carried away with science and working stuff out. It's only becuase I'm fed up of going in blind and playing with foods when it all seemingly going to the wrong places. The science geek was born from frustration.

I'm en-route to Morrisons shortly where I will be looking for whole earth peanut butter to add to breakfast, cottaqe cheese to add to pre-bed time and beef jerky and almonds as snacks.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

TECH said:


> I know I got carried away with science and working stuff out. It's only becuase I'm fed up of going in blind and playing with foods when it all seemingly going to the wrong places. The science geek was born from frustration.
> 
> I'm en-route to Morrisons shortly where I will be looking for whole earth peanut butter to add to breakfast, cottaqe cheese to add to pre-bed time and beef jerky and almonds as snacks.


Just get it out of your head that different foods do different things, yes eat clean to be healthy but don't think eating a pizza is getting you fat. The reason it's going onto the wrong places is because you're simply eating too much food. It might not even be fat it could just be a lot of water weight, like with me I hold a load of water on the lower back but within 14 days of dieting that water is nearly all gone off that area.

Enjoy your diet, make tasty food, nobody can feel good eating oats in water and dry chicken day in day out, the body doesn't enjoy it either.

You haven't got carried away at all, you do more than many by actually working out what macro's you need in order for them to be sufficient for your goals, that is all you need to do, eat however many meals you like or can and keep the diet varied in order for it not to feel like a chore!

I have got my best gains eating whatever I feel like as long as my macros are met and my meal frequency changes daily.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

How the f*ck does anybody eat cottage cheese? I tried having it alone, with honey, with peanut butter...all I can taste is mouldy ass!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

TECH said:


> How the f*ck does anybody eat cottage cheese? I tried having it alone, with honey, with peanut butter...all I can taste is mouldy ass!


Blend it with a fruit yogurt, you wont taste it.


----------

